# Antique Spinning Wheel



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

So Monday while perusing our local antique mall, I found this lovely lady










I was smitten instantly, and could not get her out of my head. I went back today to see if I could find any markings or anything that I could research, all I found was this










Long story short, I wouldn't shut up about it to my husband and he, being the wonderful enabler he is, said she could be my early Christmas present  Everything seems to be in working order, the treadle is smooth, and as I pressed it the wheel seems to spin straight, not all wobbly. Of course, that's the extent of my spinning wheel knowledge, so I hope I didn't miss any glaring issues...

Anyone have any idea where she might have come from? All I got from the owner when I asked how old she was was "old," he also said she's handmade. He got her at an auction, so not much is known. I think her name is Abigail. Once we get to know each other better I'll know for sure  I hope I'm not the only one here who names things... I name everything. My sewing machine is Bessie, my shotgun is Kate... etc. 

Another question I have: the flyer is woven with yarn, any idea why this might be? 









Thanks for any help you might offer!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!

It looks like a nice one. I wish I could tell you more about it.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

How sweet is she! 
My guess on the Flyer is due because someone thought that was how you did it.
WIHH and I had that conversation just the other day. About how people think the yarn spins around the actual wheel, and wraps about the Flyer like that.
She looks to be in nice shape, awesome find!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That is lovely! 
I think that flyer is woven with yarn because whoever did that had no idea what to do.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations!! 

Don't you just love happy happy wheel day!??


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

What a strange thing to do with the flyer. Well, guess you can unwind it all and use it for the driveband? Looks like a double drive, so the drive band will most likely go around the drive wheel, over the end of the bobbin on the flyer back around the drive wheel and then over the whorl on the end of the flyer. 

What's the diameter of the wheel? Do you tension it by twisting the knob at the front or tilting the flyer forward?

Lovely wheel!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations! Yes, that is a strange thing to do to the flyer,but it's probably a good thing as it might have protected the flyer and bobbin as people(kids) like to get pumping on the wheel as fast as they can. I've actualy had a person say/think that I was unspining wool and makeing it into fluff as they watched. Clean her up,oil the moving parts,get some butchers twine,wax it and go to spinning! Have fun,get looking for room for sheep!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

what a gorgeous, elegant, stately lady!

Love the foot treadle - how unique.


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

hotzcatz said:


> What a strange thing to do with the flyer. Well, guess you can unwind it all and use it for the driveband? Looks like a double drive, so the drive band will most likely go around the drive wheel, over the end of the bobbin on the flyer back around the drive wheel and then over the whorl on the end of the flyer.
> 
> What's the diameter of the wheel? Do you tension it by twisting the knob at the front or tilting the flyer forward?
> 
> Lovely wheel!


The wheel is 22". It looks like the tension adjust by sliding the whole support thing for the bobbin/flyer back and forth on the main ******-board thing. (on my way to look up proper terms now....hahaha). there's a knob underneath, but it's pretty stuck. I got it to wiggle a little yesterday, I'll have to put some oil on it and see if I can free it up. 

A friend on another group said someone may have done that to the flyer to slow the yarn onto the bobbin or something like that. It does look intentional, I think if someone was going to spin wrong, around the wheel and onto the flyer, it would be wrapped around the whole flyer, not just on the one side with the look of a pattern to it, right? 



7thswan said:


> Congratulations! Yes, that is a strange thing to do to the flyer,but it's probably a good thing as it might have protected the flyer and bobbin as people(kids) like to get pumping on the wheel as fast as they can. I've actualy had a person say/think that I was unspining wool and makeing it into fluff as they watched. Clean her up,oil the moving parts,get some butchers twine,wax it and go to spinning! Have fun,get looking for room for sheep!


Butcher's twine for the drive band?

My husband said "no sheep" when he got home yesterday! hahaha. I've been bugging him to let me get a goat or two (or ten) for a while now. We only have one acre, although half of it is on a hill and unusable to us at the moment, so I thought a little flock or herd would do nicely on it. I doubt we're zoned for that here though, or that my neighbors would appreciate it much. I really just want a ranch, which he isn't opposed to in the right setting, so it'll probably have to wait until we can move to a little more isolated area with more land.



Wind in Her Hair said:


> what a gorgeous, elegant, stately lady!
> 
> Love the foot treadle - how unique.


I agree!! I really feel like there is something really special about this wheel. Although it may just be that I think she's really special. I just get this sense of age and... something from her. I don't know, it's very hard to explain.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

cross-lacing a flyer is a technique used to slow down take up but to allow more twist to accumulate on the single before it gets taken onto the bobbin. 

That crazy mess is NOT cross-lacing. :nono:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

This is one method of cross-lacing a flyer. What somebody did to yours is what I would classify as a "hot mess". :grin:


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> This is one method of cross-lacing a flyer. What somebody did to yours is what I would classify as a "hot mess". :grin:


:hysterical:

Alrighty then. 

So one of the posts holding the wheel on is wobbly, any recommendations on what to do to keep it stationary? Wood filler in the hole it's in?


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

So someone on another site said this might be a canadian production wheel. Any thoughts? From reading the CPW thread I'm guessing that's a good thing?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

The wheel uprights? I don't think I'd use filler,then again I don't have any antique wheels(just about the only antique thingie I don't have). I'd shimm something,toothpick ect. into the gap to hold it tight. That twine that is on the flyer looks like it might work,butcher twine looks much like that. You also might want to look up how to sew a drive band together,instead of just tyeing a knot.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow, she's a beauty !! What an AWESOME hubby you have !!! I hope you have a fun time getting to know her !


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

that is not a CPW, just to be clear. According to the experts and historians at the CPW Lovers ravelry forum: 

*If it is tensioned with a tension screw that moves the MOA, it&#8217;s not a CPW.

* Some individuals and families that later made CPWs began with screw-tension wheels, which we often discuss here for historical reasons, but it is NOT a CPW if it has screw tension.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

damp/wet parchment paper or cardstock does an amazing job of "glueing" a wobbly joint without wrecking the joint if it dries and you need to try again. :shrug:.

Or you use a pinch of wool fiber, or writing paper, or a toothpick, or a wooden shim - like 7thSwan said.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

JessW said:


> :hysterical:
> 
> Alrighty then.
> 
> So one of the posts holding the wheel on is wobbly, any recommendations on what to do to keep it stationary? Wood filler in the hole it's in?


I will ask my woodworker hubby, but right now I can say NO FILLER.

I would think a thin piece of leather stuffed in there. :shrug:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

JessW said:


> It looks like the tension adjust by sliding the whole support thing for the bobbin/flyer back and forth on the main ******-board thing. (on my way to look up proper terms now....hahaha). there's a knob underneath, but it's pretty stuck. I got it to wiggle a little yesterday, I'll have to put some oil on it and see if I can free it up.


It is a beautiful wheel!

The knob at the end of the table (main ******-board thing) moves the mother-of-all (whole support thing for the bobbin/flyer), so it is very important that you can get it freed up

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wool can also be used to tighten a joint.

Butcher twine or string for a drive band is good. You don't want anything very thick. on the string, use beeswax not parafin wax, it will help it to stick and not slip. Here's a link about how to put a drive band on http://www.woolery.com/Store/pc/Sizing-and-Replacing-a-Drive-Band-c571.htm You would need the double drive band. Also this http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff11/KSFEATff11glossary.php


----------

